# Essex Jungle needs you!



## SEF (Jan 18, 2011)

As you may have noticed, the first episode of Channel 5's Essex Jungle went out last night to a great reception from the general public. Whilst I appreciate that many of you have had your concerns about the show, we hope that the first episode offers a balanced and fair portrayal of the different people involved in the reptile world.

We are currently looking for people who would like to appear in the fourth and final episode of the show which we are currently filming. Ideally you will be based in or near to Essex, with an interesting or extraordinary story to tell about you and your animals.

If you think this is you, it'd be great to hear from you. You can either message me directly on the forums, or drop me an email at [email protected]. Equally, do feel free to give me a ring on 0208 960 1446.

I look forward to hearing from you.

All the best,

Joe Fowler
Researcher, Special Edition Films


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

fare and balanced? nope!
full of bad editing, poor info and dam right lies? yep!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> fare and balanced? nope!
> full of bad editing, poor info and dam right lies? yep!


Have to agree with this. You made us seem like a bunch of absolute muppets who are endangering the public with our pets. I was so disappointed by watching this and how it came across.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> fare and balanced? nope!
> full of bad editing, poor info and dam right lies? yep!


I agree having just watched it on line I am glad its based in the south, full of bad info and the odd idiot!


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Have to agree with this. You made us seem like a bunch of absolute muppets who are endangering the public with our pets. I was so disappointed by watching this and how it came across.


 I've had three people I have known years acting like i've sprouted three heads since watching that show, just because I have a couple of lizards and a tortoise. Please put somebody who is just an average person with say a beardie on it (and who is not a muppet), so that people realise that reptiles are normal and not just for mental people, the conversation I had about it earlier has made me think that non keepers now have it firmly cemented we are all lunatics...


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

And it will be even worse next week with the chav and his escaped boa, no wonder they had to go out side essex trying to get people involved in it..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I didn't find anything wrong with it. It gave an even balance of reptile keepers, if people think it was unfair then i suggest you spend some time looking at some of the clowns on this forum as it was bang on the money.
If you want it to only show what you consider perfect reptile keeping; then you really need to create your own youtube channel and watch your own videos.


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Meko said:


> I didn't find anything wrong with it. It gave an even balance of reptile keepers, if people think it was unfair then i suggest you spend some time looking at some of the clowns on this forum as it was bang on the money.
> If you want it to only show what you consider perfect reptile keeping; then you really need to create your own youtube channel and watch your own videos.


This ^^

i thought it wasn't that bad. Yes some people were excentrick, but aren't we all! :whistling2:

It's entertainment, and yes the impression of reptiles wasn't excellent, dog,cat, hamster owners are probably much worse.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I have to say I really dont get all these reptile keepers annoyed with the programme. I watched it and really enjoyed it. Although there were some extremes which made for good watching. if i was in essex i would have considered applying to the show. However since i keep some very unsual and rare animals i would be apprehensive of leeting jow public know i had them for fear of theft. 

I really dont get all this reptile snobbery. There was only a few bits in it i diagreed it, but they were purly for the camera. I think i was a good representation of the people on this forum alone. I've met a lot of reptile keepers and so many of us are not the norm lol. 

Jay


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> I have to say I really dont get all these reptile keepers annoyed with the programme. I watched it and really enjoyed it. Although there were some extremes which made for good watching. if i was in essex i would have considered applying to the show. However since i keep some very unsual and rare animals i would be apprehensive of leeting jow public know i had them for fear of theft.
> 
> I really dont get all this reptile snobbery. There was only a few bits in it i diagreed it, but they were purly for the camera. * I think i was a good representation of the people on this forum alone. I've met a lot of reptile keepers and so many of us are not the norm* lol.
> 
> Jay


that's part of the problem; they don't realise they're a bit weird


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I enjoyed it and I KNOW I am weird, I just find it irritating that everyone I know (non rep keepers) that has watched it now thinks we are all weird, seemingly in a bad way. I don't know if i'm explaining myself right but its like even those who know beardies don't get giant and have the ability to bite your hand off kind of think we all have things that have the potential to do that, or have this fear we all have crocs hidden in the spare room. Mind you I seem to know a large quantity of berks so guess thats to be expected :devil:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Meko said:


> that's part of the problem; they don't realise they're a bit weird


Yep, i've not mewt a reptile keeper yet who is a little be excentric or special.

jay


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

i enjoyed the program and thort it was quite good only bit i dident like was the boy sayin his boa tryed killing him fair nuff everyone could find a little thing to moan about the program but lets face facts noting is perfect and as far as reptile programs go this one is the best


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

only problem i seen with it is some of the parts were a little off putting to people thinking of keeping reptiles and could scare them...we want people to join and support our hobby not be scared and have an bad opinion on reptiles...

would love to see more Invertebrates and Amphibians! 

cya


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

So many people so quick to critisise and with such venom too.


It wasn't perfect but it was a million miles away from anything that would deserve such a frankly pantomine tyrade such as this.





blood and guts said:


> fare and balanced? nope!
> full of bad editing, poor info and dam right lies? yep!


 
I'm sure if the show was written, produced and directed by yourself, based solely on you as a person and your perfect ideals, husbandry practises and knowledge then, and only then it would be worthy of your eyes and time?


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

bothrops said:


> So many people so quick to critisise and with such venom too.
> 
> 
> It wasn't perfect but it was a million miles away from anything that would deserve such a frankly pantomine tyrade such as this.
> ...


Now i would have expected a more thought out replie from some one i thought was one of the better mods here:Na_Na_Na_Na:

What would i have done diffrent, well i wouldent give dwarf any tv time. I wont go into to much detail but theres still some dirty little secrets us locals know:whistling2:
The women with all the animals dieing, well she was only selected to give a negative and what a negative it was! im glad the shop that helped here has gone bust to be honest.. 
Yes the program could have been much much worse, and sadly with the boa story coming up in ep 2 it could well go that way..
This program is really showing who the biggest enemy to reptile keeping is, ourselves! 
It would be nice to see some more passionate people in the area who have unusal stuff and breeding sucess with many spieces but i guess that aint good tv in chanel 5 eyes..


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

bothrops said:


> So many people so quick to critisise and with such venom too.
> 
> 
> It wasn't perfect but it was a million miles away from anything that would deserve such a frankly pantomine tyrade such as this.


And not wishing to sound like im making a dig but a few people agree with me yet you as a mod single out one person for attack! just proves what some feel about rfuk mods :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> And it will be even worse next week with the chav and his escaped boa, no wonder they had to go out side essex trying to get people involved in it..


Tbh im not looking forward to the next episode because of this, the bloke that let loose the "local terror" is a tool and the fact that they interview him, IMO isnt going to end well.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

blood and guts said:


> And not wishing to sound like im making a dig but a few people agree with me yet you as a mod single out one person for attack! just proves what some feel about rfuk mods :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Firstly, neither this post nor my previous one have anything to do with me being a mod, so I would appreciate it if that was not brought to account here as it is totally irrelevant. I posted as a forum member. 

Secondly, I 'singled you out' as you were the first to reply on the thread and did so with quite a rude and over the top post to a genuine inquiry from someone who is relatively new to the site (I could go on about you 'proving what people say about RFUK members being so quick to judge, kick off and flame' but I won't....:whistling2

Thirdly, I said that I agreed it wasn't perfect, but I felt that your post (and others admittedly) were completely over the top in their attack of the programme. Just like those that slate PRK - so quick to judge, but I don't see these same people queueing up to offer their services to improve the articles or stories within either this programme or the magazine. This was your opportunity to offer some constructive advice to someone who directly influences exactly what will be shown on the programme. The irony is that you are kicking off about how they are representing reptile keepers whilst at the very same time showing exactly what rude, judgemental, negative people 'reptile keepers' can be! How about offering some ideas, suggestions for improvement or constructive critism instead of simply slating the programme as 'full of lies'? Instead, the *primary researcher of the show *was told their programme was full of 'bad editting, bad info and lies'....awesome job to make him want to paint us in a better light!


Forthly, I felt the programme was overall very good. There were a couple of slightly less good bits (the woman with the questionable attributes of being incapable of keeping 'leopard tailed geckos' alive and the shop that shoved un quarantined male beardies in with undersized females) but the rest showed an extremely dedicated keeper with an extra ordinary house, a shop with what seemed to be extremely good practises and enclosures and a bloke who rescued reptiles (and yes I know a great deal of things about DWARF, but the layman watching that wouldn't need to know them, as they are irrelevant to a 'general interest' programme such as that. What was shown of DWARF was generally good husbandry and an attempt to rescue animals that are no longer wanted by their owners.


Finally, considering the only other thing on telly at the moment regarding exotics pets is a typically over hyped American 'When animals go bad and eat their owners' type thing, I think your post (and the other massively negative ones) was grossly over the top IMHO.

Cheers


Andy the forum member, not Bothrops the Mod


(Was that one 'thought out enough' for you? :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm from Essex... I couldn't go on TV though, I'm far too shy. :blush:

I think the programme is good. From a perspective of someone who doesn't keep reptiles I don't think it came out in a bad light at all. I don't know the ins and outs of how to keep them so to me it all seemed normal... Except the TV in with the big lizard thing, that was a little odd, and the cat flap for the crocodile. :lol2: I think it just made us people from Essex look a bit simple, that's all.


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

incase anyone missed it..

YouTube - Essex Jungle - Essex Jungle: Series 1 - Episode 1


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

The major disappointment for me was the lack of informative narration, to me, this renders it purely entertainment and not a serous documentary. My concern is that others may unknowingly consider it the latter. 

A good program should not rely so much on shock value or contain only oversimplifies drivel.

I thought the rescue was the only part really worth focusing on, however, I did enjoy watching that old dude! HAHA


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe those who are criticising so strongly should go on and put the record straight as to how great we all are.

I have seen stories on forums like this about people taking boas out for walks in parks, animals escaping almost daily ( I saw one post from a guy who had the same snake escape through the same hole 5 times ... but it wasn't this forum ) and just look at the RIP section here to see how many animals do actually die.

I think the main downside of the program is that it is possibly showing reptile keepers in an honest light. Some very good and some very bad.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Gaboon said:


> The major disappointment for me was the lack of informative narration, to me, this renders it purely entertainment and not a serous documentary. My concern is that others may unknowingly consider it the latter.
> 
> A good program should not rely so much on shock value or contain only oversimplifies drivel.
> 
> I thought the rescue was the only part really worth focusing on, however, I did enjoy watching that old dude! HAHA


 
TBH, if you are watching a prime time channel 5 programme entitled 'Essex Jungle' and expect it to be anything other than 100% 'docutainment' then I would question your perceptions of modern media.....


Just like 'Anaconda' and 'Boa vs Python' are 'good films' in my eyes, this was a 'good programme'. Maybe those that are slating it had totally unrealistic expectations and I got exactly what _I _expected?


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I live in Southend and have many reptiles. I'm also not a blathering idiot. But I'm pretty sure a bit of editing could make me look like a nutjob that shares a bed with my burm and my dog and makes my other half sleep on the floor if that was more entertaining that the truth. I didn't watch it though so I have no idea if those filmed were like that or not but it's TV not education.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

just watched it and was dissapointed in the narrating and wrong information. there were a couple of crap looking animals i.e iggy. no need to say anymore.

fair play to the rescue bloke though.

just hope i dont end up like the dirty old bloke in the bungalow (dirty g-t) thats a nightmare lol


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

beardys said:


> just watched it and was dissapointed in the narrating and wrong information. there were a couple of crap looking animals i.e iggy. no need to say anymore.
> 
> fair play to the rescue bloke though.


No need to say anymore? What exactly was 'crap' about the iggy. He looked like a pretty healthy mature male to me. He may have been a tiny tad overweight, probably doesn't need the citrus in the diet and had a little mark on his chin, but he was hardly an abused, neglected, on-deaths-door lizard now was he?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

bothrops said:


> TBH, if you are watching a prime time channel 5 programme entitled 'Essex Jungle' and expect it to be anything other than 100% 'docutainment' then I would question your perceptions of modern media.....
> 
> 
> Just like 'Anaconda' and 'Boa vs Python' are 'good films' in my eyes, this was a 'good programme'. Maybe those that are slating it had totally unrealistic expectations and I got exactly what _I _expected?


Fair points! Why the hell just Essex though? Why not the whole UK? Hmmm... :whistling2:

Anyway, it seems the program is more geared toward exposing personalties of keepers rather than the exotics themselves. Maybe its saving grace will be a good range of characters, not just the weird or "extraordinary".


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

bothrops said:


> No need to say anymore? What exactly was 'crap' about the iggy. He looked like a pretty healthy mature male to me. He may have been a tiny tad overweight, probably doesn't need the citrus in the diet and had a little mark on his chin, but he was hardly an abused, neglected, on-deaths-door lizard now was he?


ooooooooo he couldnt hardly walk and why when he went to get him out of his viv (which was very small. no way in hell high enough, no thing to climb on) did he only then turn the uv's on??? didnt look right at all


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

beardys said:


> ooooooooo he couldnt hardly walk and why when he went to get him out of his viv (which was very small. no way in hell high enough, no thing to climb on) did he only then turn the uv's on??? didnt look right at all



looked huge to me. 

As you can see.. There's a big branch to the left; a ramp from the viv area down to the room... The bloke can stand up in the room and there's no glass at all in the 'window'


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

Meko said:


> looked huge to me.
> 
> As you can see.. There's a big branch to the left; a ramp from the viv area down to the room... The bloke can stand up in the room and there's no glass at all in the 'window'


i'll watch again. thought that iggy was in a viv in the caiman room


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

beardys said:


> i'll watch again. thought that iggy was in a viv in the caiman room


Did we watch the same programme?!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Gaboon said:


> Fair points! Why the hell just Essex though? Why not the whole UK? Hmmm... :whistling2:
> 
> Anyway, it seems the program is more geared toward exposing personalties of keepers rather than the exotics themselves. Maybe its saving grace will be a good range of characters, not just the weird or "extraordinary".


A lot of focus is on Essex at the moment. The only way is Essex kinda brought it out I think. It was expected to be nothing but it;s actually a really popular programme, and tourism in Brentwood has gone through the roof. :lol2: 

I agree totally, it was more about the people than the actual animals.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Just watched this programme on 5 on demand and enjoyed it. I'm looking forward to the next episode. 

That boa rehome was such a shame, what a beautiful snake and rehoming because you were a numpty and offered it your head for a cuddle just left me shaking my head in disbelief.


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

just watched on demand 5. iv seen the guy whos got the monitor,iggie and caiman befor in a program. i think a part of the iggie set-up was above a bit of the caiman room. was a good watch


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

If it showed normal people who just happen to keep reps that give up half an hour a day to daily care in perfect habitats it would have been a dull program. Eccentrics exist in all hobies they will always be more entertaining to watch. No viv/habitat is perfect to everybody there will always be someone who does it differently the great substrate debate is proof of that. No offence meant to anybody but take the program for what it is selected information to appeal to the maximum number of people.


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

:2thumb: if your willing BUY AND PAY for me to import me somes snakes from the states id be on it ! lol iv got 50 gartersnakes ,mandarin rat snakes, red head agamas ,1 falsie, an adult golden tegu 2 ribbonsnakes , 2 yellow headed dwarf geckos a hairless rat a baby rat 2 newts 2 natrix maura 2 dice snake and 3 dogs o and a polecat :2thumb:
im 18 and a girl ^.^ and im not to mental ^.-


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

beardys said:


> i'll watch again. thought that iggy was in a viv in the caiman room



haha me to i was shouting at the tv dont leave the door open!! :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

gartergoon said:


> :2thumb: if your willing BUY AND PAY for me to import me somes snakes from the states id be on it ! lol iv got 50 gartersnakes ,mandarin rat snakes, red head agamas ,1 falsie, an adult golden tegu 2 ribbonsnakes , 2 yellow headed dwarf geckos a hairless rat a baby rat 2 newts 2 natrix maura 2 dice snake and 3 dogs o and a polecat :2thumb:
> im 18 and a girl ^.^ *and im not to mental *^.-



but mental enough to not realise that Cheshire isn't in Essex?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

bothrops said:


> So many people so quick to critisise and with such venom too.
> 
> 
> It wasn't perfect but it was a million miles away from anything that would deserve such a frankly pantomine tyrade such as this.
> ...


Bang on the money:no1:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

gartergoon said:


> haha me to i was shouting at the tv dont leave the door open!! :2thumb:


yes i thought it was. maybe when the caiman goes out in the pool area the iggy gets the whole room. what is the point in giving the whole room to the iggy when it only has floor space to go on and one climbing bit of wood. should have been wood everywhere and lots of big chunky rope to climb around. didnt see much humidity in there either.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

hmm does anybody else notice that these adverts are usually if not always from eggs....


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

Meko said:


> but mental enough to not realise that Cheshire isn't in Essex?



erm montior mad isnt in essex either :2thumb: or the old man with the croc hes in kent apparently :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

MP reptiles said:


> hmm does anybody else notice that these adverts are usually if not always from eggs....


yes.. because they're clearly new users with not many posts. TV programmes aren't usually made by reptile keepers who use the forums often.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Meko said:


> yes.. because they're clearly new users with not many posts. TV programmes aren't usually made by reptile keepers who use the forums often.


 so not just me good thank god


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

So the researcher of a new, fairly well balanced television show about reptile keepers signs up on the UK's biggest reptile owners forum to ask for input and to see if any of us want to be involved... and we complain?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

gartergoon said:


> erm montior mad isnt in essex either :2thumb: or the old man with the croc hes in kent apparently :Na_Na_Na_Na:


North Kent is a tad closer than Cheshire though


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> Now i would have expected a more thought out replie from some one i thought was one of the better mods here:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> What would i have done diffrent, well i wouldent give dwarf any tv time. I wont go into to much detail but theres still some dirty little secrets us locals know:whistling2:
> The women with all the animals dieing, well she was only selected to give a negative and what a negative it was! im glad the shop that helped here has gone bust to be honest..
> ...


 

Well said.....


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Khaos said:


> So the researcher of a new, fairly well balanced television show about reptile keepers signs up on the UK's biggest reptile owners forum to ask for input and to see if any of us want to be involved... and we complain?


Thing is some members on here would be turned down, to much passion and no weird quirk. Others however would fit the bill quite well:devil:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

beardys said:


> ooooooooo he couldnt hardly walk and why when he went to get him out of his viv (which was very small. no way in hell high enough, no thing to climb on) did he only then turn the uv's on??? didnt look right at all


 
Yep , nothing to climb on , but what it didn't show was the ramp through the wall into his main huge viv with loads of climbing area , more uv etc , it actually comes through and up to have a nice high vantage point and a good old nose over the other occupants and visitors.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

ratboy said:


> North Kent is a tad closer than Cheshire though


 
:lol2: try Newcastle on Tyne :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> Thing is some members on here would be turned down, to much passion and no weird quirk. Others however would fit the bill quite well:devil:


 
Well really there's only one way to find out .......... give em a ring!

now's the chance to all who had gripes/concerns/reservations to put things right instead of shouting about what they would/could or might do 

and yep i also had a few rants at certain aspects of the programme but what you saw of myself is pretty much bang on :2thumb:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> Well really there's only one way to find out .......... give em a ring!
> 
> now's the chance to all who had gripes/concerns/reservations to put things right instead of shouting about what they would/could or might do
> 
> and yep i also had a few rants at certain aspects of the programme but what you saw of myself is pretty much bang on :2thumb:


Ive sent a couple of emails, yours was deffently one of the highlights of the program. Just shame they had to put that chavtard on the same episode.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

this is getting boreing boreing boreing


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Well really there's only one way to find out .......... give em a ring!
> 
> now's the chance to all who had gripes/concerns/reservations to put things right instead of shouting about what they would/could or might do
> 
> and yep i also had a few rants at certain aspects of the programme but what you saw of myself is pretty much bang on :2thumb:


well said mate:no1:


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

MustLoveSnails said:


> I've had three people I have known years acting like i've sprouted three heads since watching that show, just because I have a couple of lizards and a tortoise. Please put somebody who is just an average person with say a beardie on it (and who is not a muppet), so that people realise that reptiles are normal and not just for mental people, the conversation I had about it earlier has made me think that non keepers now have it firmly cemented we are all lunatics...


 i get that some times oh could be coz im walking gizmo over the park:lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

steve111 said:


> i get that some times oh could be coz im walking gizmo over the park:lol2:image


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::no1:
class mate


----------



## Sir Snakey (Oct 27, 2006)

Essex jungle what a joke | Facebook


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Yep , nothing to climb on , but what it didn't show was the ramp through the wall into his main huge viv with loads of climbing area , more uv etc , it actually comes through and up to have a nice high vantage point and a good old nose over the other occupants and visitors.


o your the bloke with the female water moniter that went to see the male water moniter yes ???? 

how are they getting on or didnt they

i'll take it from you then as you have been there yourself


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

tbh i like the show but you need some people who no about reptiles it was stupid. that feller who lost the boa and found it again was a clown and people like him give us a bad name i thought this was suppost to help the reptile lovers not make them look like t*ts if you ever film in warrington give me a shout and i will happly be in it but i want to watch the show before its aired so you cant make me look like a ass hole


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Sir Snakey said:


> Essex jungle what a joke | Facebook


i think that page makes reptile keepers look like complete bellends, more than the show does. For example


> *Just spoke to a very good m8 and have decided Essex Jungle is that bad and full of crap that we dont want to watch it but we feel that we HAVE to just to see how much worst its going to get!!! *


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Meko said:


> i think that page makes reptile keepers look like complete bellends, more than the show does. For example


LOL!

That's brilliant.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

steve111 said:


> i get that some times oh could be coz im walking gizmo over the park:lol2:image


Aint the lizard I'd be scared of.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i liked it, my daughter loved it....but she has always been known at school as wierd for having all our bugs and reps, so no extra harm done


----------

